

Ask HN: Who are the other tech luminaries in the civic sphere? - danso

I don't mean to imply that those who work in the industry or are entrepreneurs aren't civic-minded...I think nearly every innovator believes what they're working on is for the betterment of society and humankind. But Aaron Swartz seemed especially and explicitly devoted to activism and public affairs, even before the JSTOR fight, and one of the few builders-of-tech who could spur both non-techies and techies into action against things such as SOPA.
======
danso
Bill Gates of course, though I was thinking of more the ones who can build at
the grassroots level (Gates's time is far better spent at decisionmaking level
given the wealth he manages). Adrian Holovaty comes to mind.

